
FDA to allow folic acid in corn masa to stop birth defects - jevinskie
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/fda-to-allow-folic-acid-in-corn-masa-to-stop-birth-defects/
======
teslabox
The Linus Pauling Institute has a good page on folate:

[http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/mic/vitamins/folate](http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/mic/vitamins/folate)

I'be recently started eating liver regularly, which is a pretty good source of
this vitamin.

